# brauche hilfe



## KaMiKaZi (30. September 2005)

Also ich habe ein Problem und das wäre bei diesem Design  hier!
UNd zwar ich habe alles in einer tabelle gemacht und die bilder als hintergrund gemacht und alles ok!
Aber wenn ich z.B das Content fenster Länger mache dann geht die Navigation auch länger und die anderen Leisten auch!
Wäre nett wenn mir eine eine Hilfe geben kann weil ich weiss das es geht habe es schon bei einigen clanpages gesehen!

danke im vorraus


----------



## Maik (30. September 2005)

Der Quelltext deines Tabellen-Konstrukts bzw. der Link zu einer Demo-Seite wäre aufschlussreicher, als die Vorschaugrafik.


----------



## chrisbergr (1. Oktober 2005)

Wenn du das unbedingt mit Tabellen machen willst, dann mach eben eine 3 Spalten Tabelle, in der linken Spalte machst du für die beiden 'Boxen' jeweils noch eine eigene Tabelle in diese. Genauso auch rechts. Müsste dann eigentlich dein Problem lößen.

Aber nur mal so nebenbei, das komplette Design und vor allem de Headergrafik sind .. Wie soll ich es sagen .. sehr übel.. Der Text ist kaum zu lesen, das Logo kaum zu entziffern und die 3 Buchstaben untereinander neben dem 'Saturday Night Fight' schriftzug (was der Unterste darstellen soll weiß ich immer noch nicht) machen für mich gar keinen Sinn. Außerdem ist der Hintergrund der Grafik sehr ablenkend und erzeugt ein Gefühl der Unruhe.

Gruß


----------



## KaMiKaZi (1. Oktober 2005)

ist doch egl wie das aussieht ich wollte jetzt wissen wie ich das so hinbekomme ich kapier das nixht wie ihr das eimnt also was cih machen soll!
Aber bei diesem design habe ich das schon geregelt weil ich da noch ander probleme hatte!


----------



## PuReSteeL (1. Oktober 2005)

Hast du denn schon irgendeinen Anfang?
Oder möchtest du, dass wir dir hier die fertige Lösung geben, weil du noch nichts umgesetzt hast?


----------



## Maik (1. Oktober 2005)

Poste bitte den Quelltext deiner Seite, oder nenne einen Link zur Demo-Seite. Ansonsten kann dir nur schwer geholfen werden, da wir keine Hellseher sind


----------



## son gohan (1. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Kamikazi, sag mal du hast nicht zufällig eine Grundwehrdienstzeit bei der Bundeswehr in Holzdorf gemacht? --> PN, wenn ja.


----------



## KaMiKaZi (1. Oktober 2005)

ne habe ich nicht!
Ich habe eine Demo erstellt und hier den link mit gepostet!
hoffe mir kann einer helfen also ich mache beispielsweise die About/cup länger und dann wird content auch länger das gaft mich voll an da voll mist!


----------



## KaMiKaZi (1. Oktober 2005)

HIer ncohmal der link http://alih.al.funpic.de


----------



## PuReSteeL (1. Oktober 2005)

Einen Link mit einer HTML Seite oder nur das JPG aus Deinem ersten Beitrag? Weil mehr als das Bild finde ich nicht.

Ahh, hat sich erledigt, als ich diese Zeilen hier schrieb


----------



## KaMiKaZi (1. Oktober 2005)

was soll ich den sonst zeigen ich habe das design geslicst und dann in html in eine tabele gemacht und auf den webserevr hochgeladen! ich werde jetzt bei content was reinschreiben und dann dähnt es sich nach unten dann dähnen sich die anderen fenster auch!(das ist ja das problem)


----------



## KaMiKaZi (1. Oktober 2005)

so habe es jetzt gemacht hier nochmal der link http://alih.al.funpic.de


----------



## franz007 (1. Oktober 2005)

Würdest du einmal auf deine Ausdrucksweise achten und vor allem deine Rechtschreibung ist  nicht akzeptabel.

http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html


----------



## KaMiKaZi (2. Oktober 2005)

Ja das kommt davon weil ich so schnell schreibe dann kommen da Rechtschreibfehler vor^^!
Aber was hat das jetzt eigentlich mit dem Design zu tun?


----------



## Gumbo (2. Oktober 2005)

> Aber wenn ich z.B das Content fenster Länger mache dann geht die Navigation auch länger und die anderen Leisten auch!


Ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass Tabellen nicht zur Strukturierung/Anordnung von Elementen einer Webseite gedacht sind.
Siehe dazu auch die Präsentation „Warum Layout mit Tabellen dumm ist: Probleme definiert, Lösungen angeboten“.


----------

